# Noci - Riot+Video



## Jericho-Triarier (13. September 2011)

So wieder was neues von mir, würde mich wieder sehr über rege Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge aber natrülich auch über Lob freuen.

Viel spaß beim anschauen. =)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SmPtRqUKK30[/youtube]


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (24. September 2011)

Noch ein kleines Preview vom neuen Song vielleicht gefällt euch das ja besser =)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lUxAGLbaugk[/youtube]


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2011)

Zum Ersten:
An für sich nicht schlecht, aber das Arrangment ist sehr chaotisch. Man hört vom test eigentlich nichts (kA ob das auch besser so ist) weil die Stimme gegen die Untermalung nicht ankommt.

Zum Zweiten:
Hier finde ich es vom instrumentellen wesentlich besser. Einfacher. Klarer.
Hier versteckst Du dich dagegen hinter dieser Frau. Das Problem ist, dass ihr beide nicht wirklich singen könnt - wobei ich bei dir vor allem den Eindruck habe, dass Du dich einfach nicht traust (herrje die Leute könnten mich hören).
Vielleicht hast Du ja die Gelegenheit da dran zu arbeiten.


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (24. September 2011)

Das erste Video ist schon relativ "alt" und man merkt das es nicht sonderlich gelungen ist, das geb ich gern zu^^

Das zweite ist derzeit mein neustes projekt und von der Aufnahmequali dank neuem mikro wesentlich besser. Du hast allerdings recht ich "verstecke" hinter meiner Sängerin, da ich mir das gesangliche noch nicht wirklich zutraue und meine Stimme auch schnell mal einbricht.

Trotz alledem vielen Dank für deine Kritik, werd sie mir zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

hast du mal versucht n bisschen höher zu singen? Das Problem bei vielen Sängern ist am Anfang, dass sie sich nichts zutrauen und in ihrer Sprechstimmlage singen. Das hört sich nie gut an. (Spreche aus Erfahrung)

So far,
Fr33.

Edit: Kann einer von euch zweite Stimme singen?


----------

